# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Выбор проектора

## antonturov

Заказал проектор. Он прибыл на следующий день. Что еще могу сказать кроме - отличный сервис чтобы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

